# How Low Can You Go? Memory Latency Competition - AIDA64



## storm-chaser (Feb 16, 2020)

*Leaderboards are located at the bottom of this post - *Updated 3/14 4:00am**

I thought it would be cool to get a "pulse" on some of the newer systems *and see how modern platforms perform in terms of memory latency.* We can compare and contrast to older generations as well (DDR3 vs DDR4 vs dual channel vs quad-channel, etc). So this is more of a fact-finding mission turned latency competition. And by all means, if you have an old system you are more than welcome to use it, as the more data we have, the better. Matter of fact, I will start this off with my Old Phenom II system. *You can follow this basic outline with your submission: *

**************************************************************
CPU..........................AMD Phenom II X6 1600T @ 3.8Ghz
COOLING................Fractal Designs S36 360mm AIO
MEMORY.................8GB (4GB x 2) Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1600C7
MOTHERBOARD…..Biostar A880GZ






***************************************************************

*Basic ground rules: *
*AIDA64 Extreme or Engineer Edition (They use the same benchmark engine)
*Multiple submissions are allowed
*Laptops are allowed
*Old school rigs are allowed (please note on your sub if competing for the Red Lantern Award)

Instructions for running the benchmark (Go to tools, then select Cache and Memory Benchmark):
Then take a snip of your result and post it here.





*There are multiple facets to this competition and one main objective:*

**Memory Latency Champion:* *
The overall win goes to the rig with the lowest possible memory latency result. Open to all systems, absolutely zero restrictions here.

**Points Competition:* 
In cycling, the green Jersey represents the winner or current leader in the points classification. 
So we will transfuse this idea into our benchmark competition here. Hence the term "green jersey" *

The Green Jersey will be awarded to the rig that dominates the competition across multiple categories. *It will be calculated based on an average of your latency results: (Memory + L1 + L2 + L3 / 4). *The rig with the lowest avg latency average wins.

**Combativity Award**
The *combativity award* is a prize given to a participant for the most combative overclocker overall.

**Red Lantern Award**
Self-explanatory. System with the highest possible latency. (a slug)

**We will use your single BEST result PER rig* *That means you can benchmark multiple rigs

*If two users are tied for first place, we will go to a sudden-death elimination round using an average of your r/w/c scores. The system with the highest bandwidth wins out. In no other cases are we looking for your read/write/copy speeds---but it should be fine for just the elimination round - if needed at all.

The overall winner will receive an AMD 965 Black Edition (RB-C3 Deneb core) CPU that overclocks to 4.1GHz (If you want it)

Leaderboards

Memory Latency Leaderboard:*












*Points Classification (Green Jersey) Leaderboard:*












*Red Lantern Classification Leaderboard:*


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 16, 2020)

**************************************************************
CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ Stock
COOLING................Scythe Kotetsu
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) PNY Anarchy-X XLR8 Red DDR4 3200 MHz - MD16GK2D4320016AXR


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 16, 2020)

Share your AIDA 64 cache and memory benchmark here
					

Hey folks, how about sharing some cache and memory benchmark you get using AIDA 64?  Rules: Use the latest stable(non alpha/beta) version of AIDA(currently 4.50.3000)   So here goes mine.    All the best. :)  Table as requested. In order of entry.... Only the best scores of an individual are...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 16, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Share your AIDA 64 cache and memory benchmark here
> 
> 
> Hey folks, how about sharing some cache and memory benchmark you get using AIDA 64?  Rules: Use the latest stable(non alpha/beta) version of AIDA(currently 4.50.3000)   So here goes mine.    All the best. :)  Table as requested. In order of entry.... Only the best scores of an individual are...
> ...


I think with the scope narrowed we may get some interesting results, that is if we get enough interest. If not, we will let this go.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm going to allow this, since the other threads OP with the charts has not been updated for nearly a year.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 16, 2020)

CPU..........................i5-6600K @ 4.5ghz core 4.3ghz cache 1.25V (Delidded)   1.2V VCCIO/VCSSA
COOLING................Snowman T6 Air cooler
MEMORY.................32GB (4X8) Flare-X 3200 14-14-14-31 @ 1.35V (running 1.45V @ 3600 cl15-15-15-35 2T)
MOTHERBOARD.....Z270X gaming 7


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 16, 2020)

Any questions ?

PS. Here's 2400MHz result, but I would like 1866MHz one to be counted :


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 16, 2020)

Dragged this old screaming beast out from under my bed to test it...

CPU: Intel Celeron M 370
RAM: 2GB DDR2-400






Higher latency is better, right? 

Also my secondary laptop:

CPU: i5-4310U
RAM: 4+8GB DDR3-1333






...and my main PC.

CPU: AMD R5 2600X
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Cooling: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Mobo: MSI X470 Gaming Pro


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 17, 2020)

Looking good guys! Thanks for the submissions. 

@agent_x007 That is absolutely hilarious. What was AMD's flagship quad core at the time running at a blistering 50Mhz. Very impressive underclock... How long did it take you to boot into windows? 

I'm working on the leaderboard templates now and I'll post those up a little later tonight.



agent_x007 said:


> Any questions ?
> I would like 1866MHz one to be counted


Memory type/model and amount please. (for your 1866Mhz result)


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 17, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Memory type/model and amount please. (for your 1866Mhz result)


Booting took ~7 minutes, and AIDA64 needed another 4 to show a window 
1866MHz :
DDR3 16GB, A-Data 2000X 2GB (x8)


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 17, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> ...and my main PC.
> 
> CPU: AMD R5 2600X
> RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-3000
> ...



Sam, I need your specific memory make / model 

thx


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 17, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Sam, I need your specific memory make / model
> 
> thx


2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 C16


----------



## PHaS3 (Feb 17, 2020)

Stock:

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ Stock
COOLING................Corsair H105 240mm AIO
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3200 C16 CMW16GX4M2C3200C16
MOTHERBOARD…..MSI X370 Gaming Plus





CPU 4GHz:

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4GHz
COOLING................Corsair H105 240mm AIO
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3200 C16 CMW16GX4M2C3200C16
MOTHERBOARD…..MSI X370 Gaming Plus


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's my main laptop

CPU: i5-6500T
RAM 2x8GB Samsung M471A1K43BB0-CPB DDR4-2133






Also will there be another table to keep track of all submissions; maybe hidden behind a spoiler?


----------



## Dixevil (Feb 17, 2020)

CPU.........................Ryzen 7 3700X
COOLING................Noctua NH-D15
MEMORY.................32GB (2X16) G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3600MHz CL16-19-20-36
MOTHERBOARD.....ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus WiFi


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 17, 2020)

8700K @ 5.1Ghz
16GB of Team Tforce 3200 cl 14 @ 4000 cl 17
motherboard - MSi z370a
cooling - compact custom water - 120mm thick push pull





I could probably tweak it lower @4200 17-18 but havent had time to stabilize it yet.


----------



## korn87 (Feb 17, 2020)

CPU..........................i9-9900kf 5.28GHz
COOLING................Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ 4334MHz
MOTHERBOARD…..ASRock Z370 EXTREME4




on the screen, the frequencies are slightly lower due to the fact that I drove the bus after the launch of AIDA64


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bumped clock speed to 3200MHz with similar timings.

CPU: R5 2500X
Cooling: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
RAM: 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 @3200MHz
Mobo: MSI X470 Gaming Pro


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 17, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Bumped clock speed to 3200MHz with similar timings.
> 
> CPU: R5 2500X
> Cooling: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
> ...


You should give it another bump, and try 3333/3400 MHz.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You should give it another bump, and try 3333/3400 MHz.


With same timings and voltage (1.35v)?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 17, 2020)

default afaik.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 17, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> With same timings and voltage (1.35v)?


Yes, I had a 2933 MHz kit that would run at 3400 MHz with stock voltage, and primary timings.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> View attachment 145119View attachment 145120
> 
> default afaik.


No wonder latency is high, and bandwidth is low. You're only running the DDR3-2400 at 1333 MHz. Should at least try to get it up to 1866 MHz.


----------



## Rock72 (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's mine


----------



## NoJuan999 (Feb 17, 2020)

Ryzen 7 3700x / Scythe Ninja 5
G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB (2 x 8GB) (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC) @ 3733 MHz 16-19-19-19-36-56
Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming (BIOS 5406 - AGESA 1.0.0.4B)


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Yes, I had a 2933 MHz kit that would run at 3400 MHz with stock voltage, and primary timings.



Got it to boot at 3333MHz after adjusting timings. If I can't get it to boot at 3400MHz, I'll run memtest at 3333MHz to see if it's stable.

Going right to 3400MHz got me a black screen, and not adjusting timings at 3333MHz got me a BSOD on boot.

CPU: R5 2600X
Cooler: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
RAM 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 @ 3333MHz
Mobo: MSI X470 Gaming Pro


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 17, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Got it to boot at 3333MHz after adjusting timings. If I can't get it to boot at 3400MHz, I'll run memtest at 3333MHz to see if it's stable.
> 
> Going right to 3400MHz got me a black screen, and not adjusting timings at 3333MHz got me a BSOD on boot.
> 
> ...


Well that's a shame, you did reduce latency but lost bandwidth in Copy which is most representative of the real memory performance.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 18, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> default afaik.


Thanks for your sub... but to add you to the Points competition leaderboard I'm going to need the remaining data sets from AIDA64. Please install the full version if possible...

@Rock72 
I need memory quality and make/model

if at all possible

FYI the leaderboards are updated but I cannot post them here yet. The issue is I can't seem to edit my initial post with updated leaderboards, so I have a request in with the mods to help resolve this.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 18, 2020)

Reading the bit on the first post, I vote for separating laptops from desktops because it'll put me in first place.


----------



## riversde (Feb 18, 2020)

default settings...


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 18, 2020)

Now at 3400MHz with same timings. Ran Memtest86+ for 25 minutes with no errors.

CPU: R5 2600X
Cooler: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
RAM 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 @ 3400MHz
Mobo: MSI X470 Gaming Pro






Any ideas on how to improve copy speed?

Also synthetic benchmarks have stopped improving. Guess I've reached the point of diminishing returns for Zen+.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 18, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Any ideas on how to improve copy speed?


You would have to tighten up secondary timings. You could start with tRFC, and tRC.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 18, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Thanks for your sub... but to add you to the Points competition leaderboard I'm going to need the remaining data sets from AIDA64. Please install the full version if possible...


not gonna happen, i cant justify the cost vs how often I'll use it.  maybe you should have thought this out better.


----------



## Hugis (Feb 18, 2020)

**************************************************************
CPU..........................i7 4770k @ 4.3Ghz
COOLING................H55 AIO Push Pull
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) Crucial Ballistix  BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0
MOTHERBOARD…..MSI Z97 Gaming 5


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 18, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> not gonna happen, i cant justify the cost vs how often I'll use it.  maybe you should have thought this out better.



Great investment, that's a shame. Thanks for playing!

@sam_86314 

I see you have some updated runs. If you want me to use one of those in place of your current result on the leaderboard just let me know. 

**Leaderboards Updated**


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 18, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Great investment, that's a shame. Thanks for playing!
> 
> @sam_86314
> 
> ...


My 3333Mhz run has the best latency so far. Could you use that one?


----------



## birdie (Feb 18, 2020)

Nothing special except I'm rocking four 16GB modules. Ran Memtest86 8.3 Pro for three hours and it reported no errors (I'm quite sure many people in this thread cannot boast the same and then they get surprised when their system suddenly BSODs).


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 18, 2020)

birdie said:


> Nothing special except I'm rocking four 16GB modules. Ran Memtest86 8.3 Pro for three hours and it reported no errors (I'm quite sure many people in this thread cannot boast the same and then they get surprised when their system suddenly BSODs).



I dropped from my 4x8 to a 2x8 for the extra boost; four high density dimms is legit.


----------



## Mad-Matt (Feb 18, 2020)

This Motherboard only allows memory voltage changes in 0.5 increments and to get this OC stable requires me setting 1.45v although it should require a little less according to the dram calculator.  Its in a closed case, SilverStone ML09 which doesn't have much ventilation.  If heat wasn't an issue maybe I could stabilize ddr3600 with 1.5v.  CPU looks lower than it should be probably due to Spread Spectrum which is not an option to disable in this boards bios :/  I only enable PBO for benchmarks and not used for day to day use.

 **************************************************************
CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 2600X @Stock+PBO
COOLING................Cryorig C7 lowprofile
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) teamgroup Xtreeme 4000 @3466 (16-14-14-28-1T)
MOTHERBOARD…..Asrock X470 ITX


----------



## Rock72 (Feb 18, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Thanks for your sub... but to add you to the Points competition leaderboard I'm going to need the remaining data sets from AIDA64. Please install the full version if possible...
> 
> @Rock72
> I need memory quality and make/model
> ...


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 18, 2020)

MoBo: Asus C8 Impact
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700
Cooler: NH-U12A
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Black and White F4-3600C16-16GTZKW


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 18, 2020)

birdie said:


> Nothing special except I'm rocking four 16GB modules. Ran Memtest86 8.3 Pro for three hours and it reported no errors (I'm quite sure many people in this thread cannot boast the same and then they get surprised when their system suddenly BSODs).



Thank you for your contribution. But... it seems you are missing the point. 

*First of all, this is a 1 minute benchmark competition not a 3 hour memtest86 marathon. *I never said anything about reliability. Matter of fact, I set no rules, it's basically an unlimited class. Which means, any and all methods are valid to get that number lower (short of photoshop, lol). *It's implied that at some point you will end up trading reliability for power.* And that goes without saying for overclocking in general terms as well. Why on God's green earth would we sacrifice reliability for performance? See last paragraph. 

*My assessment is that if you can run the AIDA64 Cache and Memory Benchmark without the system crashing, you've passed the only rule in the book. *

In drag racing, this is called "turning up the wick" where you push the engine beyond it's design limits to stay competitive. Sure, it's more at risk for catastrophic failure, But remember, the engine only needs to hold together for 8-10 seconds until the run is complete. If you have a good run and you don't blow it up, you just might get a warm, happy feeling knowing you've laid down some impressive #s and left the guy sitting next to you in a cloud of dust. 

That's my take on it anyway.  This is a performance oriented benchmark and it's all about pushing the limits. You can never have enough horse power


----------



## Phenomenum (Feb 18, 2020)

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 5 1600
COOLING................Stock (AMD Wraith Spire)
MEMORY.................16 Gb (8x 2) HyperX Fury Black 2400 HX424C15FB3
MOTHERBOARD…..MSI B450 PRO-VDH PLUS


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 18, 2020)

9900K
Custom loop
F4-4500C19-8GTZKKE (2X8)
Z390 Dark


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2020)

I notice all the Intel systems in this comp are running 2T command rate. What is the deal? Shouldn't we be able to see 1T on the latest technology? AMD certainly has no problem with it, at least according to this benchmark.



Arctucas said:


> 9900K
> Custom loop
> F4-4500C19-8GTZKKE (2X8)
> Z390 Dark



*This is about as sick as it gets fellas! over 5000MHz on both NB and CPU! *

Now you just need to go for the trifecta and you'll no doubt be godlike. 

The trifecta being:
*5.0GHz CPU (accomplished)
5.0GHz NB (accomplished)
5.0GHz Memory (good chance you can hit i*t)

I have my work cut out for me in achieving this goal, while you, on the other hand are almost there...

My 9600KF build will start next week. So I will be sure to get those results updated once I get it dialed in.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I notice all the Intel systems in this comp are running 2T command rate. What is the deal? Shouldn't we be able to see 1T on the latest technology? AMD certainly has no problem with it, at least according to this benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1T vs 2T on intel doesn't make a difference in most cases, and in some it actually hurts your performance.  My ram latency increases from 39.3 ns to 42ns going from 2 to 1t - mostly because i think the Intel boards will loosen subtimings to get the memory to run a 1T rate.  2T just allows you to get more aggressive with the overall speed and main timings which ultimately makes a much bigger difference than 1T.

How are you testing the Uncore stability?  The issue I run into past 4.8 is that it 'looks' stable - a few hours of p95 stable at 50x, but it isn't.  I actually don't know anyone's Uncore 24/7 stable @ 5Ghz - maybe the new chips are better (not that it makes a huge difference, the diff between 4.7 and 5.0 is imperceptible).


----------



## Anatom (Feb 19, 2020)

CPU..........................i7-5960X 4.7Ghz 
COOLING................Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU AIO
MEMORY.................32GB (8GB x 4)  G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVKB(X2)
MOTHERBOARD…..Asrock X99M Killer/3.1


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2020)

so this is interesting... i just bumped it to 5.1ghz for kicks, and it's actually passing a stability test (where before it wouldn't even start, this is a 3 year old rig)  I wonder if the mitigations for spectre/meltdown changed the rules for cache.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2020)

One interesting pattern to note when looking at our leaderboard is that *Intel is apparently lightyears ahead of AMD in terms of memory latency.* Matter of fact, the best Ryzen rig in the comp has roughly TWICE the latency of the best Intel system (32.8 ns vs 60.0 ns)

Not sure if this is going to have a noticeable impact on real world performance, but what exactly is the deal here?

It's odd that I can pull 49 ns on my dated Phenom II rig, yet it still has a -10 ns advantage on the best Ryzen chip in the comp. Granted, I do have the memory controller overclocked to 3.0GHz, but still, you'd think the latest Ryzen chips should be able to compete with Intel in latencies.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> One interesting pattern to note when looking at our leaderboard is that *Intel is apparently lightyears ahead of AMD in terms of memory latency.* Matter of fact, the best Ryzen rig in the comp has roughly TWICE the latency of the best Intel system (32.8 ns)
> 
> Not sure if this is going to have a noticeable impact on real world performance, but what exactly is the deal here?
> 
> It's odd that I can pull 49 ns on my dated Phenom II rig, yet it still has a -10 ns advantage on the best Ryzen chip in the comp. Granted, I do have the memory controller overclocked to 3.0GHz, but still, you'd think the latest Ryzen chips should be able to compete with Intel in latencies.



It's a design that is very good for latency, but not so good for lots of cores - i think Zen 3 will beat them with mid 50's latency but then backed up by higher IF and core clocks as well as the customary crap-ton of cache that amd throws in these days.

Unless the whiskey-lake rumors are true, in which case keller and teams have worked their magic.


----------



## ultrafx (Feb 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Pentium G4560



CPU..........................Pentium G4560 @ 3.5Ghz
COOLING................be quiet! pure rock slim
MEMORY.................8GB (4GB x 2) G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
MOTHERBOARD…..Asus Maximus VIII Hero










Spoiler: Ryzen 7 2700X



CPU..........................Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4.3Ghz
COOLING................be quiet! pure rock slim
MEMORY.................8GB (4GB x 2) G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
MOTHERBOARD…..Asus ROG Strix B350-F Gaming










Spoiler: Xeon E3-1220 v3



CPU..........................Xeon E3-1220 v3 @ 3.5Ghz
COOLING................be quiet! pure rock slim
MEMORY.................8GB (4GB x 2) Kingston HyperX Fury HX316C10FWK2/8
MOTHERBOARD…..ASRock H81 Pro BTC R2.0








There is one mistake on your leaderboard, there is Quad channel, not Dual channel.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 19, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *Intel is apparently lightyears ahead of AMD in terms of memory latency.*


The infinity fabric is still relatively new tech, it doesnt prove a thing other than it is lower latency.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2020)

ultrafx said:


> There is one mistake on your leaderboard, there is Quad channel, not Dual channel.



Thanks. Should be fixed now. I just updated the leaderboards.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Feb 19, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> One interesting pattern to note when looking at our leaderboard is that *Intel is apparently lightyears ahead of AMD in terms of memory latency.* Matter of fact, the best Ryzen rig in the comp has roughly TWICE the latency of the best Intel system (32.8 ns)
> 
> Not sure if this is going to have a noticeable impact on real world performance, but what exactly is the deal here?
> 
> It's odd that I can pull 49 ns on my dated Phenom II rig, yet it still has a -10 ns advantage on the best Ryzen chip in the comp. Granted, I do have the memory controller overclocked to 3.0GHz, but still, you'd think the latest Ryzen chips should be able to compete with Intel in latencies.


Yeah, sadly my Ryzen 7 3700x rig with mid tier (c16 Hynix DJR) RAM can't get anywhere close to those Intel Latency numbers.
But that being said, my 3700x performs extremely well in everyday use (streaming, video encoding, web browsing all at the same time).
So, while I do wish the RAM Latency was on par with the Intel rigs, I'm still happy with my rigs overall performance.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 145236
> so this is interesting... i just bumped it to 5.1ghz for kicks, and it's actually passing a stability test (where before it wouldn't even start, this is a 3 year old rig)  I wonder if the mitigations for spectre/meltdown changed the rules for cache.



Interesting indeed... How did it go? Are you still running at 5.1GHz? Stable?

Phanbuey gets the *combativity award* for the day for this OC and latency improvement. 

@Arctucas has both the green jersey (points) and retains his position as the overall leader of the competition at this moment. That low 30s number is going to be hard to beat!

@DR4G00N You have anything that can go toe to toe with this kind of blistering speed?


----------



## Walter_White (Feb 19, 2020)

CPU..........................Core i7 4790K@4.7 Ghz (4.4 ring)
COOLING................Ice Hammer 4800 + TR TY 147
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) Kingston HyperX Fury Black (HX316C10FBK2/16) @ 2400 (11-13-13-28-1T + secondary)
MOTHERBOARD…..MSI Z97 PC MATE


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Interesting indeed... How did it go? Are you still running at 5.1GHz? Stable?
> 
> Phanbuey gets the *combativity award* for the day for this OC and latency improvement.
> 
> ...



It failed unfortunately... I went back down to 4.8 - but it took a while to fail where it would die pretty instantly at 5.1 before on the same AIDA cache stress test.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2020)

Walter_White said:


> CPU..........................Core i7 4790K@4.7 Ghz (4.4 ring)
> COOLING................Ice Hammer 4800 + TR TY 147
> MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) Kingston HyperX Fury Black (HX316C10FBK2/16) @ 2400 (11-13-13-28-1T + secondary)
> MOTHERBOARD…..MSI Z97 PC MATE



Thanks for your submission. We now have you added to the leaderboards. 

To be honest I am a little surprised at such a wide variety of memory we are seeing with these submissions. Goes to show you, we have a lot of first world options when it comes to choosing our system components  

Remember the days of the 3.3 volt unbuffered SDRAM? Just look at how far we have come in 20 years! *DDR4 4500* and beyond! Who would have thought?


----------



## fly1ngh1gh (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi Guys.
CPU - i7 6700K 4.9Ghz, Cash 4.6
Memory - Corsair Vengeance RGB White 3600Mhz CL 18-19-19-39 (CMR16GX4M2C3600C18W )@3866Mhz CL 14-14-14-28
Motherboard - Asus Maximus viii Hero
_____
Do you add only one best result or several if there are results from different systems?


----------



## RadeoForce (Feb 19, 2020)

Ryzen 5 3600 4.3 GHz  (1.34V)
2x8 BallistiX Sport 3000 CL15 @ 3800 CL16 (E-die single-rank)
ASUS TUF B450-pro Gaming


----------



## Zenux (Feb 19, 2020)

i7 4790K@4.7 Ghz (4.4 ring).
16Gb (8x2) Kingston HyperX Beast (KHX2400C11D3/8GX) 2400Mhz - 12-12-12-32-1T.
Asus Maximus VII Hero.


----------



## Phenomenum (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey, Storm-chaser, i've just found a little mistake in your leaderboard spreadsheet: my timings is actually 16-18-*18*-36, not 16-18-*19*-36. Please, correct this hilarious iniquity.


----------



## Mars19 (Feb 19, 2020)

CPU..........................i7 8700 @4350GHz
COOLING................Deepcool Gammax 400
MEMORY.................16GB (8GBx2) Kingston HyperX Predator 3600CL17  @4040 16-16-16-34 CR2
MOTHERBOARD…..MSI Z370-A Pro


----------



## ultrafx (Feb 19, 2020)

Spoiler: A10-9700



CPU..........................A10-9700 @ 3.8Ghz
COOLING................Noctua NH-L9a
MEMORY.................8GB (4GB x 2) G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
MOTHERBOARD…..Gigabyte GA-AB350N-Gaming WiFi 










Spoiler: Celeron N4000



CPU..........................Celeron N4000 @ 2.5Ghz
COOLING................stock
MEMORY.................4GB (4GB x 1) AIDA64 and CPU-Z don't see timings and SPD.
MOTHERBOARD…..Acer Aspire A114-32


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2020)

fly1ngh1gh said:


> Do you add only one best result or several if there are results from different systems?



So, multiple rigs are allowed and we will take the best result from each system.

Okay, we should be current with the leaderboards now. My vision is not so great (yeah, I actually should get glasses) so if I make a mistake please let me know and I will go back and fix it. 

I split each leaderboard into two parts to keep the font readable (I didn't want to zoom out and further shrink the text)

By the way, whoever wins the overall title will get an *AMD 965 Black Edition* (if you want it). This is an unlocked X4 3.4GHz chip (RB-C3 Deneb core) that easily overclocks to 4.1GHz with a decent mainboard.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 19, 2020)

Just went and put a run in to kill some time. Got this kit of mems last week. 
Didn't feel like fighting with my 8700K & MOCF for 4200+ 12-11 today and this was already on the bench. 

CPU.......................... Intel i7 4770K @ 5.05GHz 1.35V (2 cores)
COOLING................ Custom water
MEMORY................. 4GB 2X2GB G.Skill Trident F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD @ 2750 8-12-8-28 1T 1.87V (Powerchip XDT on ST PCB)
MOTHERBOARD….. ASRock Z87 OC Formula


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Just went and put a run in to kill some time. Got this kit of mems last week.
> Didn't feel like fighting with my 8700K & MOCF for 4200+ 12-11 today and this was already on the bench.
> 
> CPU.......................... Intel i7 4770K @ 5.05GHz 1.35V (2 cores)
> ...



CL 8 @ for the win. Sounds like you made a good call with the new memory.

Those are great numbers for a DDR3 kit.

*Leaderboards Updated*



sam_86314 said:


> Also will there be another table to keep track of all submissions; maybe hidden behind a spoiler?



Sam - I think for now we will just go with your best submission to keep the emphasis on performance. Easier to keep track of the results that way.

I am hoping to come up with some other benchmarks that can be charted in similar fashion to what we are doing here. I am primarily interested in quick benchmarks that give us good data sets, preferably free ones that everyone can get in on, regardless of rig performance. I prefer to keep the emphasis on CPU and/or memory, not necessarily GPU performance.



fly1ngh1gh said:


> Hi Guys.
> CPU - i7 6700K 4.9Ghz, Cash 4.6
> Memory - Corsair Vengeance RGB White 3600Mhz CL 18-19-19-39 (CMR16GX4M2C3600C18W )@3866Mhz CL 14-14-14-28
> Motherboard - Asus Maximus viii Hero
> ...


We are adding only *the single best result per rig.* So yes, all your systems will get a place on the leaderboard provided they have dissimilar hardware.

*Good news friends.* My new CPU has arrived...

Barring any delays or hang-ups, I am hopeful that by midnight tomorrow I will have results of my own *Coffee Lake S system* to share with you guys.

I purchased this G.Skill kit to go with my hexacore 9600KF:

*16GB G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB F4-4000C18D-16GTZ (NON RGB, I will NEVER go RGB) 

These are 4000MHz modules.*

This will be my first overclock on the Z390 platform. I'm chomping at the bit!!!

….get it? lol



ps. Based on the data set from this benchmark I am going to set my first goal at a modest 40.0 ns and work down from there...


----------



## fly1ngh1gh (Feb 20, 2020)

CPU - i7 8086k 5.4Ghz, Cash 5.3Ghz
Cooler - Cryorig R1 Universal
Motherboard - ASRock z370 Taichi
Memory - Galaxy Hall of Fame Extreme Ceramic White 2x8Gb 4000Mhz(HOF4CXL1BST4000M19SF162K)@4200Mhz, 14-13-13-28, Latency *32.7*


storm-chaser said:


> I purchased this G.Skill kit to go with my hexacore 9600KF:
> *16GB G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB F4-4000C18D-16GTZ (NON RGB, I will NEVER go RGB)*


I think that you will not have any problems to overcome the 40 delay
__________
And about my first result on Corsair memory. There, even by marking, you can understand that the volume of the kit has 2x8Gb. So you can safely add this information


----------



## XL-R8R (Feb 20, 2020)

24/7 settings (literally, as its always on), I'll post a more adventurous screenshot at some point 

CPU - 4690K @ 4.6GHz
Cooling - Corsair H100i
Motherboard - MSI MPower Z97
Memory - Corsair Vengence Pro 2400MHz (10-11-12-31-1T)


----------



## heky (Feb 20, 2020)

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen R9 3900X@ Stock
COOLING................EKWB Phoenix 360
MEMORY.................32GB (8GB x 4) Patriot Viper Steel 4400 @ 3800 16 16 16 32 1T
MOTHERBOARD…..MSI x570 Prestige Creation


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 20, 2020)

Looking good!

Close race going on for the top spots. This could get interesting...


----------



## heky (Feb 21, 2020)

@storm-chaser 

Something got messed up in the Memory Latency Leaderboard. Im in last spot...should be around 20th, i think...


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2020)

heky said:


> @storm-chaser
> 
> Something got messed up in the Memory Latency Leaderboard. Im in last spot...should be around 20th, i think...


I forgot to sort it after adding your entry. I will get it fixed this morning.


----------



## XL-R8R (Feb 21, 2020)

My RAM config is 4x4GB Vengence Pro from Corsair - not the HyperX listed in the charts. 

Also, there appears to be an issue with the order of the charts as I'm below the 48.Xns listing.


----------



## theonek (Feb 21, 2020)

well, thought it would be better but....


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2020)

theonek said:


> well, thought it would be better but....
> 
> View attachment 145490



One possible explanation for the lackluster performance… your north bridge clock seems a little low... AFAIK you should be able to push that well over 4500MHz with decent cooling. 

Also, how much and what model memory are you running?



heky said:


> Something got messed up in the Memory Latency Leaderboard. Im in last spot...should be around 20th, i think...





XL-R8R said:


> My RAM config is 4x4GB Vengence Pro from Corsair - not the HyperX listed in the charts.
> 
> Also, there appears to be an issue with the order of the charts as I'm below the 48.Xns listing.



So I just made a number of changes to both leaderboards... I hope I didn't screw this up. We want concise information here so please take a moment to review them again and let me know if there are any remaining issues.


----------



## heky (Feb 21, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> One possible explanation for the lackluster performance… your north bridge clock seems a little low... AFAIK you should be able to push that well over 4500MHz with decent cooling.
> 
> Also, how much and what model memory are you running?
> 
> ...


In the *Points Classification *my entry shows i have 2x8gb g.skill memory. I have 4x8gb Patriot Viper Steel.


----------



## theonek (Feb 21, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> One possible explanation for the lackluster performance… your north bridge clock seems a little low... AFAIK you should be able to push that well over 4500MHz with decent cooling.
> 
> Also, how much and what model memory are you running?
> 
> ...



really don't know how to adjust it's clock, will have to go through bios more thorough, may it be possible the AIDa doesn't mark this northbridge clock right? and the memory is corsair dominator 3000 2x16gb Hynix dies.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 21, 2020)

theonek said:


> really don't know how to adjust it's clock, will have to go through bios more thorough, may it be possible the AIDa doesn't mark this northbridge clock right? and the memory is corsair dominator 3000 2x16gb Hynix dies.


It's called CPU Cache Ratio in the bios, not sure how it'll do with 16GB sticks but 4.5GHz Cache should be doable.


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 22, 2020)

Red Lantern : No underclocking needed


----------



## Bones (Feb 22, 2020)

I may have something for this one and will have to check and see.....


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 22, 2020)

Time for a proper sub. 
I'll pass on any prizes if I hold 1st till the end since only a few boards and mem kit's will run these kinds of settings.
But I think 4800 C14 may have the edge for latency though if anyone has some great A2 B-Die around.

CPU.......................... Intel i3 7350K @ 5.08GHz 1.375V
COOLING................ Custom water
MEMORY................. 16GB 2X8GB G.Skill Trident Z F4-4133C19D-16GTZA @ 4200 12-11-11-28 1T, 2.016V. Good ol' fashioned B-Die A0.
MOTHERBOARD….. ASRock Z170M OC Formula


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

Here is my new build to get a baseline run in, haven't done much in the way of memory tuning yet...

CPU...….........………..Intel X6 i5 9600KF @ 5.3GHz
Cooling…………...…..MSI Core Frozr XL 120mm air
MEMORY......………..16GB G.Skill Trident Z (non RGB) @ 4000MHz
MOTHERBOARD.....MSI MEG Z390 ACE





EDIT: I will update the leaderboards tonight, sorry for the delay, as I was building this rig and it took most of my time.


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Feb 23, 2020)

DDR4 @ 4100 MHz


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

I5 9600K, 5.2GHz @ 1.30 volts. Memory overclocked slightly to 4200MHz...
NB bump from 4800 to 4900...

CPU...….........………..Intel X6 i5 9600KF @ 5.2GHz
Cooling…………...…..MSI Core Frozr XL 120mm air
MEMORY......………..16GB G.Skill Trident Z (non RGB) @ 4200MHz
MOTHERBOARD.....MSI MEG Z390 ACE


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I5 9600K, 5.2GHz @ 1.30 volts. Memory overclocked slightly to 4200MHz...
> NB bump from 4800 to 4900...
> 
> CPU...….........………..Intel X6 i5 9600KF @ 5.2GHz
> ...




Nice job !

Did you try cl17 @ 4000?  You might get better latency around that range.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Nice job !
> 
> Did you try cl17 @ 4000?  You might get better latency around that range.



*Yes, there is still some performance left on the table that I need to capitalize on.*

Working on updating the Red Lantern Leaderboard, and when I'm done with that and it's posted I'm going to see about tightening up my memory timings...

Update #1 
-Still running at 4000MHz G.Skill Trident Z @ 1.42volts
-CL reduced to 16 for clocks:
16-16-16-34


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *Yes, there is still some performance left on the table that I need to capitalize on.*
> 
> Working on updating the Red Lantern Leaderboard, and when I'm done with that and it's posted I'm going to see about tightening up my memory timings...
> 
> ...



What's your trfc at? you should be way below 40ns with those kind of timings.
EDIT: just saw 700! make it 400... you will see a huge difference.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> What's your trfc at? you should be way below 40ns with those kind of timings.
> EDIT: just saw 700! make it 400... you will see a huge difference.



Latest result with that set at 400...





Update:




Update:


----------



## fly1ngh1gh (Feb 23, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> 4200 12-11-11-28 1T, 2.016V


Great result! Tell me, how did you cool your memory at this voltage? I got my result on a voltage of 1.6 v without any cooling. So I'm not ready to go any further)


DR4G00N said:


> Good ol' fashioned B-Die A0


I myself have several sets of memory on the *A0* revision. They are really very good)


storm-chaser said:


> Latest result with that set at 400...


You can throw off all your ASRock Timing Configuration timings in your personal messages and I will try to help you with the timing settings.


----------



## datoek (Feb 23, 2020)

My i3-9100F

Galax Gamer II Plus 3000MHz CL16 running @2400 CL14 (2x8GB) Dual Channel


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 23, 2020)

@storm-chaser My Pentium 4 1,5GHz does *NOT* use DDR memory.
It's Socket 423 with Rambus or RDRAM. 
It's frequency is also at 800MHz effective (not 400MHz)


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 23, 2020)

fly1ngh1gh said:


> Great result! Tell me, how did you cool your memory at this voltage? I got my result on a voltage of 1.6 v without any cooling. So I'm not ready to go any further)


I just have a small fan on them since they stay very cool. With your board you will likely not see any real benefit in pushing the voltage higher since it's a 4 dimm'er.


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 24, 2020)

Hmmm, nobody hit 60ns latency on Zen. I wonder, because it possible hit 55ns and lower (of course without stability in long-term usage).


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 24, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> I just have a small fan on them since they stay very cool. With your board you will likely not see any real benefit in pushing the voltage higher since it's a 4 dimm'er.



Hey you've got the magic touch when it comes to overclocking, no doubt about that. You should do a seminar on memory overclocking and memory tuning. We could all benefit from that. 



R2DSF said:


> Hmmm, nobody hit 60ns latency on Zen. I wonder, because it possible hit 55ns and lower (of course without stability in long-term usage).


Right? I guess I'm glad I went intel with my most recent build. In fact, the disparity is out of this world if you compare the top Intel machine to the top AMD Ryzen rig. What's the result? *The Intel rig has less than HALF the memory latency than that of it's AMD counterpart. This is a deal breaker for me, as I focus most of my builds on system responsiveness. Also, judging from our leader boards, it appears AMD has difficulty with memory speeds above 3733MHz? I have not confirmed this so take with a grain of salt, however, in general terms it appears AMD is no where close to touching Intel when it comes to peak memory clocks.. That's now two strikes against Ryzen, in my book. Just a few observations from our leaderboard...*


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 24, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> it appears AMD has difficulty with memory speeds above 3733MHz


Are you sure about that? : P
Well, here's a friends TRX40 run (see attachment) 
The issue with ryzen is that it's memory sub system is generally a complete mess - hence poor latency, not to mention it has an IO die too and it's not monolithic, Either way AMD did a relatively good job handling the memory though. I might edit this post later with a few X570 runs at >3733 (daily only not benching) as there are a good few people running above that - the only reason why people don't is because it will drop the 1:1 on the infinity fabric and it begins to loose ram scaling.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 24, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Are you sure about that? : P
> Well, here's a friends TRX40 run (see attachment)
> The issue with ryzen is that it's memory sub system is generally a complete mess - hence poor latency, not to mention it has an IO die too and it's not monolithic, Either way AMD did a relatively good job handling the memory though. I might edit this post later with a few X570 runs at >3733 (daily only not benching) as there are a good few people running above that - the only reason why people don't is because it will drop the 1:1 on the infinity fabric and it begins to loose ram scaling.


Thanks for clearing that up.

Yeah, I was just basing that conclusion from looking at the leaderboard, because if you look at clock speed, the best performing AMD rig in the competition put out a mediocre 3733MHz on memory frequency. That limitation by the infinity fabric sucks. In a perfect world you should be able to build an architecture that doesn't* lose performance when you increase memory frequency. *


----------



## fly1ngh1gh (Feb 24, 2020)

CPU - i7 8086k 5.4Ghz, Cash 5.3Ghz
Cooler - Cryorig R1 Universal
Motherboard - ASRock z370 Taichi
Memory - Corsair Vengeance LpX Red Version BoX AiR (CMK16GX4M2B4266C19R) @ 4600Mhz CL 19-19-19-40


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 24, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> In fact, the disparity is out of this world if you compare the top Intel machine to the top AMD Ryzen rig. What's the result?


Depends. If you compare memory effifacy, then intel rocks, because of more complex memory controller (AMD Ryzens memory controller based on previous gen FX MC).
But if you compare overall computing power or computings per dollar, then amd rocks.


storm-chaser said:


> Also, judging from our leader boards, it appears AMD has difficulty with memory speeds above 3733MHz?


Yes it is, especially on Zen 1 and Zen 1+ CPUs, because with memory bus overclocking you also overclock inter-CPU bus (Infinity fabric), on Zen 2 it has user-configurable clock dividers, and memory bus and infinity fabric may operate asynchronously, so you can overclock memory up to 6000+ MHz but IF clock maximum is 1900 (1933MHz for golden samples). 
For example this is local (at our forum i guess) record, performed by Devil Driver from Russian overclockers community on Dual-rank Micron E-die RAM:


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 24, 2020)

R2DSF said:


> AMD Ryzens memory controller based on previous gen FX MC)



What? AMD is using more or less the same memory controller they had on the FX chips? O. M. G.

That explains a lot....


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 25, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> What? AMD is using more or less the same memory controller they had on the FX chips? O. M. G.
> 
> That explains a lot....


Memory controller (added write-back cache instead of write-full, and added signal processing units for ddr4 memory) and FPU (added uOP cache, added more advanced TLB and branch prediction, remove fma4 and xop math units).


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2020)

CPU...….........………..Intel i7 6700K @ 4.3GHz
Cooling…………...…..Noctua U12A air
MEMORY......………..16GB (4x4) Corsair Vengeance @ 3000MHz
MOTHERBOARD.....Asus Z170 Pro gaming


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's one for DDR4 with a more typical mobo instead of the glorious MOCF.

That said the board is bad for mem oc even for gigabyte Z270 standards, which is expected for a low end 4 dimm'er. As you can see, once you go beyond 3866 the memory performance tanks although the latency does improve.
Auto timings for secondary's & tertiary's are also terrible, might be able to yield more by setting them all manually but who know's if it'll even boot then. 

CPU.......................... Intel i3 7350K @ 5.0GHz 1.375V
COOLING................ Custom water
MEMORY................. 16GB 2X8GB G.Skill Trident Z F4-4133C19D-16GTZA @ 4000 13-12-12-28 2T 1.6V
MOTHERBOARD….. Gigabyte Z270-Gaming 3


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 29, 2020)

Figured I'd throw my T430s into the mix, seeing as it has some of the fastest (and most overpriced) DDR3 sodimms ever made, so it makes for an interesting data point.

******************************************************

CPU..........................Intel X2 - Core i7 3520M @ 3.6Ghz
COOLING................Lenovo T430s stock chassis
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) Kingston HyperX Impact Black 2133Mhz
MOTHERBOARD…..Lenovo T430s 2355


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 1, 2020)

CPU.......................... AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+ @ 3392MHz
COOLING................ AMD Wraith (AIR)
MEMORY................. 4GB (2GB x 2) A-Data Vitesta Extreme Edition 800MHz CL4 @ 848MHz CL4
MOTHERBOARD….. AM2NF3-VSTA


----------



## R2DSF (Mar 4, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> ere's one for DDR4 with a more typical mobo instead of the glorious MOCF.


Why it has so low memory bandwidth?


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry guys I've been neglecting the leaderboards the past few days. So I will get that fixed today at some point.



agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 146308
> 
> CPU.......................... AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+ @ 3392MHz
> COOLING................ AMD Wraith (AIR)
> ...



This is actually a very impressive result... Love me the Athlon 6400+ for that ultra low latency.. not sure what leaderboard to put you on because you are ahead of some of the Ryzen systems and not that far away from my Phenom II result of 49 ns.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's a quad channel result. Too bad us quad users don't stand a chance in this contest since dram latency is inherently higher on quad platforms.

Also note, it is the YELLOW jersey in cycling that shows the overall leader. The green jersey has to do with sprints and is not the overall leader.

7960x @ 4.5 ghz, 4x8gb ddr4 3600 cl16.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Here's a quad channel result. Too bad us quad users don't stand a chance in this contest since dram latency is inherently higher on quad platforms.
> 
> Also note, it is the YELLOW jersey in cycling that shows the overall leader. The green jersey has to do with sprints and is not the overall leader.
> 
> 7960x @ 4.5 ghz, 4x8gb ddr4 3600 cl16.View attachment 147308



Go back and re-read the first post, I correctly assigned the green Jersey to the points competition portion of the event, NOT the overall leader.



EarthDog said:


> Here's a quad channel result. Too bad us quad users don't stand a chance in this contest since dram latency is inherently higher on quad platforms.



I hear you on the latency disparity between dual and quad channel.  That's why we will eventually have an AIDA64 bandwidth competition. Just gets crazy when you have to tabulate the results from both latency and bandwidth in the same comp...


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Go back and re-read the first post, I correctly assigned the green Jersey to the points competition portion of the event, NOT the overall leader.


Please excuse my confusion...



> The yellow jersey is awarded....to the rider who is the *overall leader of the race so far*.





storm-chaser said:


> In cycling, the green Jersey represents the *winner or current leader* in the points classification.





storm-chaser said:


> The Green Jersey will be awarded to the rig that dominates the competition *across multiple categories*.


Isn't the second chart/green chart/points chart determine an overall leader since it combines latency and caches?? Seems so considering it's across multiple(all) categories so a winner there would fall under yellow. Again, apologies if I'm confused...I digress. 

Edit: ok..I see where I went wrong. Memory latency determines the winner not the combined result. 





storm-chaser said:


> *Combativity Award**
> The *combativity award* is a prize given to a participant for the most combative overclocker overall.


How does one win this? What is a combative overclocker?


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> How does one win this? What is a combative overclocker?



This was won by Phanbouy on Feb 19, 2020 because he substantially improved both his latency and his overclock in one go. Do something exceptional and you might just get it. 






EarthDog said:


> Edit: ok..I see where I went wrong. Memory latency determines the winner not the combined result.


I knew you would figure it out eventually. 

*leaderboards updated*


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *leaderboards updated*


Did you get mine?


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 10, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 146308
> 
> CPU.......................... AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+ @ 3392MHz
> COOLING................ AMD Wraith (AIR)
> ...




You technically have the only operational 6400+ rig, so you still win. But I was digging through my archives the other day and came across this little snip from WAY BACK... April 2nd, 2011...





Also found this while I was browsing through some of my benchmarks from the good old days. This was my all out best effort on the Phenom II platform for latency... it doesn't count... but for historical purposes I thought I'd post... wish I still had this ram 





Consequently, I got a little nostalgic and had to pull out the old Q9650 rig, still running strong. This is a 100% rock solid overclock...

CPU.......................... Intel Quad Core Q9650 @ 4.275GHz
COOLING................ Thermaltake 120 Extreme
MEMORY................. 4GB DDR3 (2GB x 2) Corsair XMS3 @ 712MHz
MOTHERBOARD….. Asus P5Q3





CPU.......................... Intel Quad Core Q9650 @ 4.275GHz
COOLING................ Thermaltake 120 Extreme
MEMORY................. 4GB DDR3 (2GB x 2) Corsair XMS3 @ 712MHz
MOTHERBOARD….. Asus P5Q3

This is a 100% stable overclock. However, it gets incredibility tricky to remain stable when you get to the 4.4-4.5 range with this chip, especially on air cooling...





This is my FX4350 rig running at 4.8GHz behind a hyper 212...


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2020)

Not fast enough on that LGA 775, I got this out of P5B 



CPU.......................... Intel Core 2 E8400 @ 4.52GHz
COOLING................ Thermaltake 120 Extreme
MEMORY................. 2x 1GB CellShock CS2221450 1000MHz CL5
MOTHERBOARD….. Asus P5B (with Vdroop mod)

Here's going hardcore on E8600 and 4x4GB kit(s) :



CPU.......................... Intel Core 2 E8600 @ 4.33GHz
COOLING................ AIO Alphacool Eisbaer 240
MEMORY................. 4x 4GB Corsair CMX8GX3M2A2000C9 @ 1850MHz CL9
MOTHERBOARD….. Asus P5B (with Vdroop mod)

@storm-chaser Win98 result :
CPU.......................... Intel Core i7 980X @ 4.3GHz
COOLING................ Stock (Intel tower cooler)
MEMORY................. 3x 4GB Corsair CMX8GX3M2A2000C9 @ 1953MHz CL9 (max. 3GB usable because 32-bit OS)
MOTHERBOARD….. Asus Rampage II Extreme (with Vdroop mod)

Also, I should point out that doing it as average puts L1 + L2 at enormous disadvantage, since you get to divide by 4 on everything with L3 cache, while only by three on L2 max. system.




^L4 is as slow as IMC on this, so not exactly usefull.

Platform :
CPU.......................... Intel Core i7 5775C @ 3.6GHz (w/Turbo)
COOLING................ Stock (Intel BOX cooler)
MEMORY................. 2x 4GB Corsair CMX8GX3M2B1600C9 @ 1600MHz CL9
MOTHERBOARD….. Asus Maximus VII Hero


----------



## pcwolf (Mar 10, 2020)

Suddenly, a stranger in a 3950X Jersey enters the course
***********************************************

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 3950X on ECO Mode 
COOLING................Corsair H100 AIO
MEMORY.................32GB (4 x 8Gb) Team Dark Group XTREEM TXKD416G4133HC18FDC01
MOTHERBOARD…..ASRock X470 Taichi


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 11, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> Suddenly, a stranger in a 3950X Jersey enters the course
> ***********************************************
> 
> CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 3950X on ECO Mode
> ...


Awesome hardware choices you have there. The 3950X will likely be going in my next rig, I may PM you with about 20 questions later.

EDIT: Have you tried tweaking and tuning the NB speed?


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 11, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Have you tried tweaking and tuning the NB speed?



Oh has he.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dram-overclock-complete-noob-dumb-question.264094/


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 11, 2020)

Can't beat If you're not join


----------



## fly1ngh1gh (Mar 11, 2020)

I have already uploaded the result of this memory at a high frequency , so you can replace it with this one)
CPU - i7 8086k 5.4Ghz, Cash 5.3Ghz
Cooler - Cryorig R1 Universal
Motherboard - ASRock z370 Taichi
Memory - Corsair Vengeance LpX Red Version BoX AiR (CMK16GX4M2B4266C19R) @ 4200Mhz CL 13-13-13-28


----------



## londiste (Mar 11, 2020)

Only have trial of AIDA64, so limited results.

CPU - i5 8400
Cooling - Alpenföhn Black Ridge
Memory - 32GB (16GB x 2) Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVK
Motherboard - ASUS ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming


----------



## R2DSF (Mar 11, 2020)

Slightly tweak secondary timings and IMC voltages.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 11, 2020)

Alright, thanks for the subs... I will be busy well into the evening, so uploading these will be slightly delayed.


----------



## pcwolf (Mar 12, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Awesome hardware choices you have there. The 3950X will likely be going in my next rig, I may PM you with about 20 questions later.
> 
> EDIT: Have you tried tweaking and tuning the NB speed?



Hey, thank you kindly, stranger 
Don't mind questions at all, isn't that how we all learn.  I may be a little slow, but I clocked a flat 66ns the other day.  I'm getting there.

Here I tried just a touch of boost. Maybe update my entry?


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 12, 2020)

Okay Guys. I just added a number of subs to the leaderboard and made some modifications as I saw fit. Please tell me if any of your data is missing or moved around. 

I think it's all there but it gets difficult working with the data set when you have to keep track of multiple pages. 

@agent_x007 

I need your AIDA64 result for the windows 98 rig... EDIT: nevermind got it....


----------



## freeagent (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ll have a run after work today, I should be able to squeeze my 3770K into the top ten for latency.. maybe


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 12, 2020)

My key no longer works after all these years or else id join in on the fun. :'(


----------



## Hardi (Mar 12, 2020)

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ default
COOLING................Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4
MEMORY.................4 x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z @ 3800 16-16-16-32 1T
MOTHERBOARD…..Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 12, 2020)

Hardi said:


> CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ default
> COOLING................Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4
> MEMORY.................4 x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z @ 3800 16-16-16-32 1T
> MOTHERBOARD…..Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi
> ...


That 4625 MHz clock looks really good... is that stock boost frequency? 

The more I see from AMD the more I'm getting on board with Ryzen and the 3950x in particular.


----------



## pcwolf (Mar 12, 2020)

@Hardi ... nice! Did you juice the voltage to the 3900X to get that frequency?
All I could get on DRAM so far is 3733Mhz, just can't get 3800 and stay locked at 1:1


----------



## freeagent (Mar 13, 2020)

CPU..........................3770K @ 4800MHz
COOLING................Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT/TY-143
MEMORY.................4x2GB G.Skill Trident Z/Perfect Storm @ 1066 8-9-8-24 1T
MOTHERBOARD…..Asus P8Z77-V


----------



## Good Guru (Mar 13, 2020)

This is with ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24-2t @ 2244 11-12-12-30-2t 1.68Vdmm 4x8gb Gskill Ripjaws. The cpu is at 4.9 with 2 and 1 core turbos at 5ghz.


----------



## Hardi (Mar 13, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> @Hardi ... nice! Did you juice the voltage to the 3900X to get that frequency?
> All I could get on DRAM so far is 3733Mhz, just can't get 3800 and stay locked at 1:1


cpu was on all auto settings, for memory i used the same settings and timings as 3733 , 1.42v and soc 1.07. 
just wanted to try if it would work, didnt do any long stability testing, but this test and cinebench runs fine.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 13, 2020)

Good Guru said:


> This is with ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24-2t @ 2244 11-12-12-30-2t 1.68Vdmm 4x8gb Gskill Ripjaws. The cpu is at 4.9 with 2 and 1 core turbos at 5ghz.


That's a great memory speed for DDR3. How did you manage that?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 14, 2020)

Cant get my good ram to work.. but my mixed mutt set is problem free.. typical.


CPU..........................Xeon X5690 E.S. @ 4687MHz
COOLING................Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
MEMORY.................3x2GB G.Skill RipJawsX/Perfect Storm @ 937 9-9-9-24 1T
MOTHERBOARD…..Asus Rampage III Formula





There are some pretty badass rigs in this thread, quite impressive. I also should have attached a cpuz window to show my x58 is running 10gb in triple channel.

I can’t get my SuperTalents or my Reaper HPCs to run properly. I know they all work, only when they want to, or I find some magic recipe as the system can be quite finicky when she wants to be. I could have 6x2, 3x2  or 2x2 in it and it will see only 2, or I could have 2x4 and 3x2 in it and it will run just fine. I feel like I’m just here to maintain her while she does what she wants.


----------



## rodrigox (Mar 19, 2020)

korn87 said:


> CPU..........................i9-9900kf 5.28GHz
> COOLING................Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
> MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ 4334MHz
> MOTHERBOARD…..ASRock Z370 EXTREME4
> ...



Interested in buying those rams. I have z370 extreme 4 but with a 8600k. 

With them on stock whats ur result in this bench?


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 24, 2020)

@DR4G00N 

Congradulations. You've won the competition.

@fly1ngh1gh 

Excellent job.  You placed 2nd overall.

@Arctucas 

Well done, you've placed 3rd overall. This guy is good.


----------



## Triss (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey guys. This my gaming pc, 4 cores 4 threads in 2020 
CPU..........................i5 6600K 4.6Ghz
COOLING................Noctua C14
MEMORY.................2x8 Gb GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW 
MOTHERBOARD…..Asus Maximus VIII Hero


----------



## Dim0n527 (Mar 24, 2020)

*Hi from Russia to all.*

CPU..........................Intel Core I5-9600KF @5500MHz Ring @5200MHz (Dellided)
COOLING................_Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C with 2x120mm Noctua NF-F12 PWM_
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) G.SKILL TridentZ Royal Silver F4-4000C17D-16GTRS @4400MHz 15-15-15-28-264 2T
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS Z370 ROG MAXIMUS APEX X




This is my old result with my K10

CPU..........................AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @4262.1MHz NB @2841.4MHz
COOLING................Zalman 10X Perfoma+
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) Hynix OEM 1333MHz @1579MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS M5A97 R2.0




And this one with my FX8350 =)

CPU..........................AMD FX-8350 @4514.7MHz NB @2759.2MHz
COOLING................Zalman 10X Perfoma+
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) G.SKILL ARES XMP-1866 @2341MHz 11-12-12-28 1T
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS M5A97 R2.0


----------



## Lalka228 (Mar 24, 2020)

too late found out about that competition =(

CPU.......................... i7 8700K 5.5Ghz
COOLING................ Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240
MEMORY................. 2x8 Gb Team Group T-Force Xtreem 4133 18-18 [TXKD416G4133HC18FDC01]
MOTHERBOARD….. MSI MPG Z390I GAMING EDGE AC


----------



## Dim0n527 (Mar 24, 2020)

*Hi all.* I reduced latency with BCLK 102.0MHz. Idk why AIDA64 lagging and showing BCLK 100MHz

CPU..........................Intel Core I5-9600KF @5506MHz Ring @5200.9MHz (Dellided)
COOLING................_Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C with 2x120mm Noctua NF-F12 PWM_
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) G.SKILL TridentZ Royal Silver F4-4000C17D-16GTRS @4490MHz 15-15-15-28-264 2T
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS Z370 ROG MAXIMUS X APEX


----------



## Grog6 (Mar 25, 2020)

I didn't realize this was an ad for AIDA.

I'm sorry I wasted my time.

TRIAL VERSION says it all.


----------



## Audigy (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi all.

My spec.
CPU..........................Intel Core i7-9700KF @5506MHz Ring @6,696.75MHz
COOLING................ LN2 Pot  Kingpin F1
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) T-FORCE XTREEM DDR4-4500CL18 @4266MHz 12-11-11-28-220 1T
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS Z390 ROG MAXIMUS XI APEX


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 26, 2020)

CPU..........................Intel Core i5-8600K @ 5000mhz Ring @4700MHz
COOLING................ Silent loop 280mm
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) FLARE X 3200mhz @14-14-14-34 2T
MOTHERBOARD…..ASRock Z390I Phantom Gaming ITX/AC

4400 cl17-17-17-36 with very lazy ass subs @ *1.528V DIMM* 1.25V VCCIO 1.26V VCSSA



4200 cl16-16-16-32 with all auto subs @ * 1.48V DIMM 1.25V VCCIO 1.26V VCSSA*



1DPC is pretty damn nice and definitely outclasses most stuff.
Could probably get at lot further if I put effort into tuning it that is - fresh install of windows with a broken clock, lol.


----------



## lsevald (Mar 27, 2020)

CPU..........................Intel Core i9-9900K @ 5100mhz Ring @4700MHz (no heat spreader)
COOLING.................Custom water
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) G.Skill F4-3600C15-8GTZ @14-15-15-31 1T (1.45Vddr)
MOTHERBOARD…..Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro

These are my 24/7 settings, and have been really stable for many months. Motherboard is T-topology for RAM, so it's optimized for 4 dimms and doesn't like going above 3600 with only 2 sticks. But after some tweaking and lowered timings, I don't think I will bother getting another 3600C15 kit to try to get the speed any higher. I have seen some 4133c17 results on this family of boards with 4 dimms, but latency didn't improve much.


----------



## bogdanbgg (May 28, 2020)

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 9 3900X stock , just PBO enabled.
COOLING.................Kraken x62
MEMORY.................16GB (8GB x 2) G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR overclocked and tweaked timings @3600CL14 1,45V
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS


----------



## Kilner (Jun 3, 2020)

CPU..........................intel 10900k @ 5.3 avx stable
COOLING................custom water 3x360rads d5 pump
MEMORY.................2x8gb patriot 16 17 17 34
MOTHERBOARD…..z490 asus apex


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 3, 2020)

How low can I go?

I can go Mariana Trench low. I can go florescent rock at the bottom of Mariana Trench low. I can go layer of green slime underneath that damn rock - low.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 3, 2020)

Moving to the right thread, I mistakenly clicked this one instead of the official aida64 results:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ry-benchmark-here.186338/page-43#post-4281262


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 1, 2020)

Good Guru said:


> This is with ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24-2t @ 2244 11-12-12-30-2t 1.68Vdmm 4x8gb Gskill Ripjaws. The cpu is at 4.9 with 2 and 1 core turbos at 5ghz.


 Damn how much does AIDA64 skew it's memory results based on the CPU used rather than memory kit!? Do dual core CPU's just utterly tank compared to these higher multi core chips now in these memory latency benchmarks? Lowest I managed to get was like 50.3ns with DDR4 1.35v 1910MHz CL5-8-8-30-172-2T on my i3-6100 1.175v.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 1, 2020)

See? Got them to work.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 2, 2020)

There's something funky with this board just not wanting me to run the primary timings too low. It will run CL10 with stupid tight secondaries but the moment I ask for CL9 it hard locks. Wanted to see the little guy go under 50ns, but oh well.

CPU..........................AMD A10-6800K @ 4.8GHz
COOLING................NZXT Respire T20 Air Cooling
MEMORY.................2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-2133 (10-10-10-20 1T)
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS A85XM-A


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2020)

G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16-8GTZR


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 2, 2020)

Two separate DDR4 kits of: PNY 8GBF1X08LFHH35-12-K & PNY 8GBF1X08QFHH36-135-K
32GB with all slots populated.


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 7, 2020)

i3-6100 4186MHz 1.184v DDR4 1.35v 2866MHz 13-12-12-39-258-1T

Best I'm able to do so far I can get 13-11-11-39-258-1T to post, but it isn't stable. I think it's something cooling related, but it's hard to tell for certain if I bumped up the DDR4 voltage it might be stable though or enough to benchmark AIDA64 it might anyway didn't try, but Firefox Nightly was crashing and left and right when I lowered the tRCD/tRP by 1. I didn't have any luck figuring out how to stabilize it though I didn't try to bump up the DRAM voltage was trying to keep that stock for now anyway. Interestingly AIDA64 is claiming it's Samsung chips on the 2x16GB G.SKILL RIPJAW V DDR4 3200MHz 16-18-18-38 kits. I don't know why that is I was under the impression they were SK hynix chips in the past, but never tried to physically check underneath the heatspreaders. I mean if they are in fact Samsung's that a unexpected positive I suppose if I were to put more voltage to them. I guess 45.9ns isn't too shabby for a i3 though with cheap AsRock pro4s motherboard it cracked the top 20 on here apparently.


----------



## Mobile_Kimchee (Jul 7, 2020)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 9, 2020)

Got it down to 44.1 ns overclocked the CPU and DDR4 a bit further to 2900MHz with the same primary times 13-12-12-32-CR1 only needed .025mv more CPU voltage 1.216v total as well to get it stable enough boot  and bench. I thinking if I replaced the stock fan on my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer with a Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM, High Performance Cooling Fan, 4-Pin, 1700 RPM I could get better cooling efficiency out of it overall and possibly push another 50-100MHz out of the CPU/RAM. I could even re-purpose the older can blow some of the heat upward and out of the case quick as well. I could defiantly zip tie it underneath if I'm not mistaken it's not a show case side windows so I don't care how ghetto it looks on the inside lol long as it's functional.


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 20, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> How low can I go?
> 
> I can go Mariana Trench low. I can go florescent rock at the bottom of Mariana Trench low. I can go layer of green slime underneath that damn rock - low.
> 
> View attachment 157746



Damn that's impressive. Very good result. Actually, if the competition was still going you would be #1 by a sizable margin. Mariana Trench low? That's more like center of the earth low! 

I don't know what type of memory you have there but I want some of it.


----------



## Profenspay (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## biffzinker (Aug 5, 2020)

3800X with PBO Enhanced 1


----------



## yourturn (Aug 22, 2020)

G.Skill F4-3200C15-16GVR (B Die)
3533Mhz 14-13-13-13-28


----------



## Zyrtech (Aug 31, 2020)

Haha, I just registered to show you my OC on my 3200 C14 G-Trident Z RAM.

Stock: 3200 C14, OC: 3600 C14

If you have any tips or suggestions for me, please feel free to share it.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 21, 2020)

Gillette




Btw, anyone know if Dr4goon(the guy who won the competition) is Luumi? I just sense that he is Luumi for some reason, i don't know why.


----------



## kgpp2293 (Nov 9, 2020)

would be cool if it said Where did you start from

originally 2different corsair vengeance 2133 c16 hynix m die  i believe ... still working on the timings sorta got to this point and got over waiting for memtestpro to reach 100%


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)

CPU.......................... Ryzen 9 3900x @ 4.5
COOLING................NH-d15
MEMORY.................32GB 3600mhz cl16 oc
MOTHERBOARD…..Asus TUF b550-plus


----------



## xXMemerXx (Dec 11, 2020)

I am quite late. I consistently get 64.1ns or 64.0ns , while L3 cache is all over the place and  MEM write is usually ~55,000 sometimes getting 58,000.  3760mhz 16-18-18-38-58 @ 1.41V on some EVGA low end memory.

Why is the Memory Write on Ryzen 3600's so much lower than the higher core count parts?


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 17, 2020)

This is an old screenshot but I wanted to post here anyways as this was my best effort on latency on the Phenom II platform.





After some further tinkering and tweaking I was able to get it down to a sub 34ns result...


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 17, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> This is an old screenshot but I wanted to post here anyways as this was my best effort on latency on the Phenom II platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good, now let us see the actual benchmark run.


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 17, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Pretty good, now let us see the actual benchmark run.


Not even sure if I did a read and write test with this as I was focused on purely on lowest possible latency results, to the exception of all other benchmarks.

My NAS is up north and I'm in the city for a few weeks, so once I go back there I can check my archives for you and will post it here if I can find it.


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 30, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Pretty good, now let us see the actual benchmark run.


@Arctucas
*So I was not able to find anything else in relation to this run. *The 33.9ns run was my last and best run to date with this equipment. Anything higher than 3122MHz on the CPU NB and it would not post...
The actual "run" is simply done by running the aida64 latency test, so the screenshot is the only result you get after the test has run... In other words, I didn't do the complete cache and memory benchmark test here, just *latency* *ONLY *and that was the point.

@Xx Tek Tip xX




Are you laughing because my DDR3 Phenom II system from *2012 *is making your high-tech high-dollar *2020* DDR4 system sweat bullets in the memory latency department?

Cheers boys!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 30, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Are you laughing because my DDR3 Phenom II system from *2012 *is making your high-tech high-dollar *2020* DDR4 system sweat bullets in the memory latency department?
> 
> Cheers boys!


'high dollar' 
'z390'
Please, get a job buddy. And I own two X299 systems, that z390 '''high''' dollar system is merely a toy now. Cute how you think the 2ns difference does anything with your puny memory bandwidth.


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 30, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 'high dollar'
> 'z390'
> Please, get a job buddy. And I own two X299 systems, that z390 '''high''' dollar system is merely a toy now. Cute how you think the 2ns difference does anything with your puny memory bandwidth.


Golly man, *how low can you go? *

Obviously, not low enough.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 30, 2020)

Not as low as your terrible insults, unfortunately


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 31, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Not as low as your terrible insults, unfortunately


Relax, take a deep breath, we are all just friends here at the end of the day! Besides, I thought you thought I was laughing with you, not at you. You know, seeing as how you laugh at all my posts when nobody else does.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 30, 2021)

DDR4 3200 with a Ryzen Fast Dram Profile applied for both.

3800X





5800X





@ 3600 14-15-15-30 1T


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 30, 2021)

Famous last words : "Bulldozer gonna bulldoze the competition !"


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Shadowdane (Mar 7, 2021)

Best I've managed as of recently..   I remember breaking below 40ns before but I have a feeling Windows 10 security patches have added some latency.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 7, 2021)

Its not the lowest I've been with the new AMD, but its pretty close 

Within .5ns..


----------



## mobiuus (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (Mar 8, 2021)

I am not sure I can get it lower than this.. I think that's all she's got 

I need an AMD guy to take me to school for a day if it can go into the 40s..


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I am not sure I can get it lower than this.. I think that's all she's got
> 
> I need an AMD guy to take me to school for a day if it can go into the 40s..
> 
> View attachment 191499


Thats definitely the lowest latency I've seen from a Ryzen chip. looking real good.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## axm (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 1, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> Thats definitely the lowest latency I've seen from a Ryzen chip. looking real good.


It's not the lowest, but it is pretty damn low. The lowest I've seen is 48-ish ns and that was at 5K release too.


----------



## d1ngBaT (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2021)

newfaxwhodis said:


> View attachment 197501


So, what


newfaxwhodis said:


> View attachment 197501


What kind of wizardry is this? 

In all seriousness, what sticks are these?


----------



## d1ngBaT (Apr 20, 2021)

Just a good kit of 3200 CL14 tridentz. got a new 3800-cl14 kit that i'll be trying out , below for dailies validation


----------



## glnn_23 (Apr 22, 2021)

Only just scraped into 48s


----------



## nguyen (May 3, 2021)

sub 40ns club..woooyahhh


----------



## Prime2515102 (May 3, 2021)

My memory controller is a dud. I can't OC this ram or change its timings (I can't even raise the timings, wth?). My CPU OC has gone to crap over the past six months anyway.

P.S. Does the AIDA version effect this test? I noticed people are using different versions.


----------



## Z390 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## itsakjt (May 3, 2021)

axm said:


>


Modded BIOS and pinmod for Maximus VIII?


----------



## Z390 (May 4, 2021)

another attempt in pursuit of low timings


----------



## coradaelu (Jun 30, 2021)

Any suggestions ?, I just upgraded the 10700k with this same ram configuration and it was at 38ns):


----------



## Det0x (Jul 2, 2021)

51.4ns with *both CCD's enabled*, not bad for a 5950x at 1900:3800 IF speeds 



L3 readings is bugged in windows11 for zen3


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 13, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> What kind of wizardry is this?



Same kind as this!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 13, 2021)

Brucey singlehandedly destroyed every time posted on page 1


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 13, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Brucey singlehandedly destroyed every time posted on page 1



Someone ADD ME to the contest list. 

It's my older (now 2ndary) office system with a Z390 Dark and 8086K CPU and my older Trident Z 3200/14 (no LED) b-die kit.

This rig lol





It's a very good Trident Z 3200/14 silver/white kit. Runs at 4100 14-14-14-34 with the Z390 Dark board.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Someone ADD ME to the contest list.
> 
> It's my older (now 2ndary) office system with a Z390 Dark and 8086K CPU and my older Trident Z 3200/14 (no LED) b-die kit.
> 
> ...



Amazing!

What are your RTLs?


----------



## Shazam1203 (Jul 14, 2021)

Intel Core i9 11900KF
MSI Z590 Carbon EK X
Custom loop with monoblock on CPU, EK PE360 on top of case and EK XE360 on bottom of case. + Kingpin 3090 Hydrocopper
Gskill Trident Z Royal Elite 2x8gb 4800mhz cl17

This is before tightening timings.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 14, 2021)

okayish imo


----------



## freeagent (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 14, 2021)

My new 4800/17 b-die kit for Rocket Lake (that RKL10ns gear2 penalty ) Some guys are getting 42ns with this kit and custom bios by Shamino.

This is just standard ROG dnld bios 0903.

5066 17 17 17 37 350 1T on Bios1
4800 16 16 16 37 336 2T on Bios2

11600K binned by SL
Maximus XIII Apex

That Read Speed 78106


----------



## freeagent (Jul 14, 2021)

Spankalicious 

I like how those sata ports are tilted, mine are a real pain in the balls to do anything with in this case.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Spankalicious
> 
> I like how those sata ports are tilted, mine are a real pain in the balls to do anything with in this case.



The M13A is really beautiful in person heavy - all metal sinks, no plastic covers.

I'm gonna be sad not getting Alder Lake and ddr5 and a Maximus XIV Apex. *I'll be sitting on the sidelines, watching you guys until Raptor Lake late 2022.*


----------



## freeagent (Jul 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> The M13A is really beautiful in person heavy - all metal sinks, no plastic covers.
> 
> I'm gonna be sad not getting Alder Lake and ddr5 and a Maximus XIV Apex. *I'll be sitting on the sidelines, watching you guys until Raptor Lake late 2022.*


Aww don't be sad buddy. I wont be moving to DDR5 for at least a year or 3. Maybe 2..


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Aww don't be sad buddy. I wont be moving to DDR5 for at least a year or 3. Maybe 2..



haha...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 14, 2021)

Shazam1203 said:


> Intel Core i9 11900KF
> MSI Z590 Carbon EK X
> Custom loop with monoblock on CPU, EK PE360 on top of case and EK XE360 on bottom of case. + Kingpin 3090 Hydrocopper
> Gskill Trident Z Royal Elite 2x8gb 4800mhz cl17
> ...



Looks like we have the same Gskill F4-4800C17D-16GTRS b-die kit.

I'm nothing special at overclocking memory but here's my settings for 4800 16 16 16 37 336 1T 1.600v, they can most likely be improved.

Moved from 2T to 1T just now.  See if you can grab these timings below. Then try for 5066 17 17 17 37, same timings as the ASROCK config below I only had to loosen the 336 to 350.








Should probably move any discussion of this b-die kit over to the AIDA 64 thread since this is a contest thread. Sorry about that mods, just trying to help a new TPU member.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 14, 2021)

This contest is long over as well.. maybe someone wants to start a new one..?


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> This contest is long over as well.. maybe someone wants to start a new one..?



Is there a Memory Overclocking Thread somewhere here at TPU?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Is there a Memory Overclocking Thread somewhere here at TPU?


I’m not sure, I don’t recall seeing one.. there could be one.. I just got my first ddr4 sticks a few months ago and haven’t seen anything like that here that I can recall..


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

freeagent said:


> This contest is long over as well.. maybe someone wants to start a new one..?


_*NO!  
i want to add my pimped mustard as well! 







*_



freeagent said:


> I’m not sure, I don’t recall seeing one.. there could be one.. I just got my first ddr4 sticks a few months ago and haven’t seen anything like that here that I can recall..



he i am very close... what you think?

in memory i ve never done this before... was a huge learning curve. tho


----------



## freeagent (Jul 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> he i am very close... what you think?


Looks pretty tight! Makes me want a newer Intel.. I can get into the mid 30s with my z77, but bandwidth is like half..


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Looks pretty tight! Makes me want a newer Intel.. I can get into the mid 30s with my z77, but bandwidth is like half..






it runs 5.3 but not all cores


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks for the unlocked AIDA64 plastisch.  My latest. Stayed up till 3am overclocking memory modules. 

Just look at those Read - Write - Copy Speeds! Outstanding! 

Can't get this kit lower than 46.5ns, not with the stock ROG bios 0903, unless I go with a custom unofficial bios like 0901 below:

Doods are getting 42ns with my mem kit and this bios.






						50661717_BIOS0901_Z590 Apex.CMO
					






					drive.google.com
				













@plastiscɧ - you should be able to hit 5.5Ghz with your Rocket Lake processor, just set up Per Core Usage in bios with only one core at 55, the other cores set at 50 or 49.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Thanks for the unlocked AIDA64 plastisch.  My latest. Stayed up till 3am overclocking memory modules.
> 
> Just look at those Read - Write - Copy Speeds! Outstanding!
> 
> ...








really?? 4 nanoseconds? your PC is no atomic clock. 

and keep the AIDA in great HONOR! i payed 0,81€ for it


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 15, 2021)

I know this is not real, it is a glitch, but ...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 15, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> I know this is not real, it is a glitch, but ...




I got a 28ns reading and a 26ns reading and thought "Oh that's crazy, cannot be real"

Then moments later, I got a 20ns reading, and thought "I better screenshot this phenomenon" lol 

I believe it's an AIDA64 artifact that seems to be (re)produced with Z390 Dark boards, lolol.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Thanks for the unlocked AIDA64 plastisch.  My latest. Stayed up till 3am overclocking memory modules.
> 
> Just look at those Read - Write - Copy Speeds! Outstanding!
> 
> ...


i know i could archive more. but its just good as it is. im am not that super greedy to be the best overclocker in the world like our friend _der8auer_.
i am not in contest with the best. not officially.  

its more about having 90% all the time is enough for me. and what i am doing. i like understatement. silent joy.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 17, 2021)

The trick with memory timings with the Rocket Lake CPUs is getting to run in gear 1. The memory controller will run at half speed of memory timings at anything above 3799. I've tried to a little but kept running into the BSOD. Any tips on that side of the coin. I.E. Underclocking and then lower the latency.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 22, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> I know this is not real, it is a glitch, but ...


We will start a new catigory for y'all with aida64 artifacts


----------



## corndog1836 (Jul 24, 2021)

getting My feet wet with ram OC'ing


----------



## blankmood (Aug 1, 2021)

I won? xD


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 1, 2021)

blankmood said:


> I won? xD
> 
> View attachment 210665View attachment 210666


Yes! You are a winner in the class that doesn't count


----------



## Akira1364 (Aug 22, 2021)

i7-4790K with 16GB DDR3-2666 @ 10-13-12-24 CR1:


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi,
Not sure anyone is subbing any one way here so here it is


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 3, 2021)

CPU: i9-10900K default settings
Cooling: MO-RA3 420 Pro
Memory: F4-4000C15Q-32GVK 
Motherboard: Asus M12E


----------



## PeLLe (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi! This is my best result on my Ryzen 5 3600

*Motherboard*: MSI B550 Tomahawk
*CPU*: Ryzen 5 3600 _@4.49 MHz 1.38v LLC level 3_
*Cooler*: Schyte Fuma 2
*Ram*: 4x8 Patriot Viper Steel 4400C19 _@3812 MHz 1.6v
         CL 14-14-8-12-22 tRC 34 tRFC 230 or 220_ i actually don't remember 
*BCLK*: 100.325 MHz





I could get it to run at 4.5 up to 4.6 GHz but the latency is actually worse, maybe because it's less stable or the heat make it unstable.
Overall is a decent sample of a 3600


----------



## freeagent (Oct 6, 2021)

I love that Intel latency. Even my 3770K gives my 5900X a solid spank in that department. But pretty much only there


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 8, 2021)

Got a chance to play with some timings at 4133 4x8gb sticks.  Not terrible for a fatty 10 core die.  24/7 @ 1.45v and 1.3 SA 1.2 IO

Sticks are 3 year old Team Tforce dark pro 3200 14-14-14-31.  Still have a bit of room on TRFC I think.

Also windows 11... :/


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure anyone is subbing any one way here so here it is


We are neck and neck in latency, but I get absolutely destroyed in everything else


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 8, 2021)

Im really curious to see the new Alder Lakes on here & what the latency potential is there.

Definitely waiting to buy until all of the memory tuners get their hands on it and figure out the best kit config.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm curious too. Part of me thinks it will be bad, but the other part thinks it will be decent. If I were to guess I would say somewhere around the current AMD, maybe a little better, or a little worse. Or it could be terrible haha. But if you run it fast enough and match it with good core clocks it should still be decent, probably wouldn't notice much outside of benchmarks.. but I really have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi,
At first I'm sure it will be high as amd is reading


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

37ns latencies... oh my what is going on here!!! crazy lol


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> 37ns latencies... oh my what is going on here!!! crazy lol


That's why its such a big deal on AMD to achieve mediocre lol.. we have been hitting low latency for a long time. There are other guys here who are wicked at tuning, I am a noob just playing around, those guys know their stuff.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 8, 2021)

The L1 and L2 cache structure of Alderlake between Golden cores and Gracemont cores is noticeably different with one being wider on L1 instructions and the other on L1 data as well changes to the L2 between both. Unless Aida64 software is changed to recognize it disabling either of the chip dies or running both together is going to impact results in different ways.


----------



## suggestable (Nov 12, 2021)

My daily settings, unstable if i try to edit the ram timings anymore, cpu could do 5.2 though

*Motherboard*: msi z390 pro-a 
*CPU*: i7 9700k @ 5ghz, ring is 4.7ghz, 1.36V
*Cooler*: artic freezer 280mm aio
*Ram*: 2x8 Patriot Viper Steel 4400MHz cl19
_CL 17-17-17 tRC 30 tRFC 330 _
*BCLK*: 100 MHz


----------



## Z390 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## suggestable (Nov 14, 2021)

Lowest i've gotten in a few days, sadly i can't get cas lowered to 16.


----------



## gamer7 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## steevebacon (Nov 29, 2021)

CPU..........................AMD Ryzen 9 5950x 
COOLING................custom loop
MEMORY.................32GB (8GB x 4) G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZKK
MOTHERBOARD…..ASUS Crosshair VIII Dark Hero


----------



## ps000000 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hynix CFR dual rank 16x2 struggle at this (Intel Gen 8)

i5-8600K @ 5.1
MSI Z390 I
Teamgroup 16x2 3200c16 kit


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 9, 2021)

gamer7 said:


> View attachment 226915


Can practically hear the cowbell with that low rider latency.


----------



## C64C (Dec 15, 2021)

G.Skill 16GB 4236MHz 13-14-14-28 for 35.5 ns.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 15, 2021)

Still going?

Anyway, 24/7 settings:


----------



## freeagent (Dec 15, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> Still going?


It actually ended a couple of years ago 

Also, OP has been banned.

Feel free to post away though, but nothing will be updated..


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

Pretty crappy, I guess. Though I haven't spent hours fine-tuning RAM since DDR1


----------



## freeagent (Dec 16, 2021)

Well.. I guess I could drop my Ryzen results here..


----------

